# UTP Cat6



## lachapis (May 4, 2007)

Hola!!!

    Mi pregunta es  si el color de la cubierta del cable UTP cat 6  lo cambio de blanco a gris, afecto alguna característica o es simplemente estética???


----------



## Acadi (May 8, 2007)

A mi parecer, el color de la cubierta es simplemente por ser de fábrica, si es que piensas pintarlo o algo por el estilo, normalmente los colores son estandarizados para identificacion. No creo que pase algo si lo modificas en ese aspecto, cuida mas bien si se corta el cable y deja al descubierto algo de los cables internos.
saludos


----------



## tovir (May 16, 2007)

Estimado, yo vendo UTP, y el color es meramente para identificar, no cambias nada, eso va en el cobre


----------



## mcrven (May 16, 2007)

Amigo lachapis, en el siguiente enlace tienes una excelente información sobre el tema:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cable_de_Categoría_6

Además puedes buscar una tabla de características y podrás comparar.

El color se utiliza en estructuras grandes con el único propósito de demarcar ramales y sub-redes físicas.

Saludos: mcrven


----------

